

Open Response to Anonymous from Government of India - tunetosuraj
http://armchairoutrage.wordpress.com/2012/06/08/open-response-to-anonymous-from-government-of-india/

======
tunetosuraj
Let's start with crap "6. What do you mean by file-sharing? Did you not know
that people in India have to pay anywhere from Rs 100 to get their files moved
in offices? Is not this action hitting the Babu’s stomachs? You do not have
any right to take away their rightful incomes." says Armchair Outrage

If you don't know what file-sharing means then don't comment, don't post your
stupid "Open Letter", and what the hell is "babu" doing here? You retard.

"5. Now, with a country whose population is a vast majority of youth, porn is
detrimental to their moral fabric. We do not want them to grow into sex-
maniacs and rapists. Do you want every Indian city to become a Delhi?"

Hey man, if you're against pornographic stuff then first go and block the
Child-pornographic websites funded by your Ministers, and No torrent is not a
method to share "pornographic material", And Delhi is the capital, people
there are mature (not cunt like you). Lack of sex-ed in India (No your govt.
schools don't provide sex-ed) has led to population rise.

